# Completed my first window frost vinyl decal



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, Now that my GX-24 is up and going and I have some vinyl I'm having a blast. Wish I could absorb and do more faster! lol Anyway, I started with some samples of Oracal and did some window decals for my husbands truck. Today I just got the sample pack I ordered from US Cutter. It had window frost in it so I put together a design for the corners of my large picture window and just got one put up. Was a bugger weeding as it's hard to see with the white backing but my teenager helped me. I tried to attach here so I hope it worked. 
What do you use for the sticky paper to do window decals? I have a roll of magic mask but it doesn't seem very sticky when trying to pull the paper off the back of the vinyl to apply.
thanks,
Heidi


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Heidisp said:


> Ok, Now that my GX-24 is up and going and I have some vinyl I'm having a blast. Wish I could absorb and do more faster! lol Anyway, I started with some samples of Oracal and did some window decals for my husbands truck. Today I just got the sample pack I ordered from US Cutter. It had window frost in it so I put together a design for the corners of my large picture window and just got one put up. Was a bugger weeding as it's hard to see with the white backing but my teenager helped me. I tried to attach here so I hope it worked.
> What do you use for the sticky paper to do window decals? I have a roll of magic mask but it doesn't seem very sticky when trying to pull the paper off the back of the vinyl to apply.
> thanks,
> Heidi


lol good job, looks good! Sooner or later your whole place will be covered with vinyl decals. You notice sign shops go overboard with their own signage? Because they can!!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I love the look of the frosted vinyl and yes its a pain to weed..

Teddy .. we actually dont have alot of signs for our business.. we are in the process of painting inside and out.. and will be putting up new signage..

we have been to busy making signs for others to make us more lol


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That look very good, great job. For transfer tape I use perfectear, most people use r-tape.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice. WTG.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you guys.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

I use R-tape and like it -- and it comes in a couple of clear options (one for wet application of large pieces) so that people can see the vinyl colors well, which is especially nice when using glitter vinyl. WTG!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow that really looks great and thanks for sharing. .... JB


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice!!

Eric


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice, Heidi, and good move getting the teenager to help!


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

good job =D! keep up the good work.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

So, silly question, but is the window frost a transparent vinyl?


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes it is transparent. I took the pics after I finished it around midnight so it was dark outside and the lights inside reflected. Looks like frosted glass during the day. Don't think it would photograph too well during the day.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice job! I never have time to do the projects I want for our shop. It always seems I am running a day behind


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

lol tell me about steve.. ..the curse of the busy sign shop..
we finally this week paid someone to come paint the out side of the shop. (weve only been talking about it for 2 1/2 years.
we need to paint and fix up the inside.. but there is alot of things we wanna do.. we just havnt found the time for..
We often tho will print a double print of something for the customer so we have one on hand to show the customers..

and we did do 3 strips of window perf for the side window.. .. that look pretty cool.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

very nice!! 

We dont have alot of signage either.........kinda like the mechanic is always the last to get his car fixed....that's kinda what is happening in our shop lol


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Robin said:


> very nice!!
> 
> We dont have alot of signage either.........kinda like the mechanic is always the last to get his car fixed....that's kinda what is happening in our shop lol


Funny but very true. The mechanic always seems to be driving the clunker that he, or she continues to fix up and repair.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

Heidisp said:


> Yes it is transparent. I took the pics after I finished it around midnight so it was dark outside and the lights inside reflected. Looks like frosted glass during the day. Don't think it would photograph too well during the day.


That's pretty cool! I think I'll have to get some of that paper. Thanks!


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice Job

Dawg


----------

